# Hola



## Ruffy (Sep 21, 2014)

been awhile, decided to make a post and say im alive, possible great things happening, 
 hope all is good and living is in the sun.:vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## BenfukD (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 22, 2014)

Ruffy--good to see you back posting!  Tell us about the great things happening.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey ruffy,  glad your still alive lol


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 22, 2014)

ya I wont disclose any info in public, thg your pm is sent
yup still alive trill, too young to die, and weed don't kill so im (edit) for 20-30 yrs


----------



## Locked (Sep 22, 2014)

What up Ruffy..good to see you kickin it round these parts.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome back Ruffy! You must have forgotten our no swearing rule. I will correct it for you, just a reminder.


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 23, 2014)

lol no fcn swearing? boooo
I wont be here long enough 
after canazon ** I left the web, I poke in here to keep an eye on rose bud and make sure shes fn on her game, 
ill always come back to the first place I enjoyed, all other sites are drama


----------



## MR1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Ruffy may I ask how the God's AK47 was to smoke and grow, I was going to pick some seeds up. Either God bud Or God's AK47


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 23, 2014)

I picked up some God's OG Kush a while back (Jordan of the Islands gear) and while it was good, it wasn't outstanding.  I would be interested to know how God Bud by itself or what the AK47 cross is.


----------



## MR1 (Sep 23, 2014)

THG, I can't find any reviews of the God's AK47, I figured Ruffy would know.


----------



## Ruffy (Sep 23, 2014)

@mr1 the gods bud is fatter and smelly, but the god bud is solid and stinky, imo after running a lot of joti gear its not all that thrilling, a lot of his godbud hermied


----------



## MR1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks Ruffy, that is to bad. I am glad I asked .


----------



## umbra (Sep 23, 2014)

Aye my friend. Made my move to Cali, getting ready to start up again. Glad to see things are still cooking. Ski season will be there very soon.


----------

